# Asus RT-AC68U keeps dropping connection



## Veridian (Feb 26, 2011)

Roughly a month ago i've started to get random micro disconnects on my AC68U. 

Basically it would drop WAN connection and instantly restore it. I've looked at logs and found similar lines whenever this occurred:



> Oct 22 21:35:42 miniupnpd[25025]: ioctl(s, SIOCGIFADDR, ...): Cannot assign requested address
> Oct 22 21:35:42 miniupnpd[25025]: Failed to get IP for interface eth0
> Oct 22 21:35:42 miniupnpd[25025]: SendNATPMPPublicAddressChangeNotification: cannot get public IP address, stopping
> Oct 22 21:35:44 WAN Connection: ISP's DHCP did not function properly.
> ...


I've removed some repeated lines to keep it shorter.

I am using latest unofficial "merlin" firmware (which is what everybody uses). Any suggestions on what exactly keeps happening?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Veridian,

Try contacting your ISP and have them test the line. Provide an update when you can, thank you.


----------



## Veridian (Feb 26, 2011)

Well its turns that for some reason either my ISP or my router has started to renew DHCP lease time every 24 hours. Previously it was doing it every week and im not sure what has changed. ISP technicians didn't provide an explanation.


----------

